# [REQ] South Africa - Cape Town



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been toying around with the idea of going to South Africa for awhile, particularly around the Cape Town area. Would love to get suggestions for photo locations there! Also any other ideas off the beaten track for that area.

Cheers!

voo - how are the request tags supposed to work :scratch:


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 19, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> voo - how are the request tags supposed to work :scratch:


Well they are there to make the thread more visible and distinguish them from the threads with information.  And when the request is filled, remove the tag.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

lol, my goof on that - I was thinking they would change the colour of the title for something - cheers


----------



## ThomasGary (Mar 1, 2005)

Table mountain a must, Stellenbosch wine area and travel up the garden route (East Coast) Kneisner, Mossel Bay etc etc.  Take loads of memory with you you'll need it.


----------



## teun (Apr 15, 2005)

there's lots of places that are really nice. you can check out the pictures of south-africa at www.woophy.com
there's some that can give you an idea of what's what.
good luck


----------



## Singin4Gzus (Dec 22, 2005)

ThomasGary said:
			
		

> Table mountain a must, Stellenbosch wine area and travel up the garden route (East Coast) Kneisner, Mossel Bay etc etc. Take loads of memory with you you'll need it.


 
I second Table Mountain. In all the years I lived in South Africa I never even saw it. I wish I did though.


----------



## AdriaanSteyn (Feb 7, 2006)

There are soo many interesting places within Cape Town. Table Mountain was mentioned, but also try the following:

Cape of Good Hope Castle
Camps Bay (the most stunning sun sets ever)
Chapman's Peak
The Old Harbour area
Simon's Town
Hout Bay area (beautiful colourful huts on the beach)
Take a drive out to Stellenbosch and enjoy the winelands

the list is endless, if you would like to see some pics that I took, pm me


----------

